# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Rum Zulmü ve Kıbrıs Türkü >  103 köyden göç oldu

## ceydaaa

dhy.jpg21 Aralık 1963 yılında patlak verilen olayların ardından Larnaka sancağına bağlı 43 köyde mücadele verilmeye başlandığını ifade eden Orun, Rum saldırılarına karşı 103 köyden Kıbrıslı Türklerin göç etmek zorunda kaldığını ve bu insanların Türkiye Kızılayının yardımları ile hayatta kalabildiğini anlattı. 
Öğrencilere seslenen Orun, Babalarımız, dedelerimiz atalarımız neler çekti, bunları çok iyi bilmemiz lazım. Kıbrıs tarihini ezberlemeniz gerekir ki içinde bulunduğunuz günlerin kıymetini bilesiniz dedi. 
1963ten 1974e kadar tüm dünyanın gözü önünde Kıbrıslı Türklere yapılan saldırılara karşı kimsenin kılının kıpırdamadığının altını çizen Orun, Kıbrıs Türkünün bugün KKTC sayesinde tüm dünya ile ilişki kurabildiğini bu nedenle KKTCye sahip çıkılması gerektiğini vurguladı. 
Orun, Bugün tanınmamış olabiliriz ama bilmeliyiz ki bu devlet sayesinde bu Kıbrıs Türkü sonsuza kadar varlığını sürdürebilir dedi. 
Bugün Kıbrıslı Rumların Bu toprakların tümü benim anlayışında olduğu için bir antlaşma imzalanamadığını vurgulayan Orun, Bugün daha uyanık olmamız gerekir çünkü her an ne olacağı hiç belli değildir dedi.

----------

